# Blanking out during job interviews



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I blanked out during the phone interview yesterday because it was totally unexpected. Thought that Thursday was the day they were supposed to call me at a specific time. I waited but no call. So I just assumed that they meant Thursday of next week. Next day: received an unexpected call from them 30 minutes after the scheduled time. I kind of panicked because of how unprepared I was. I rehearsed my responses the day before but it wasn't enough even though I had my resume and potential responses typed up and printed. So I blew that job opportunity off lol.

How have you managed to actually get a job with your SA? I could imagine that the interviewing process would be daunting to some of you, yet you guys have jobs. And tbh, I've never had to go through a job interview in my life before yesterday because every single job I've gotten in the past was through nepotism. Had I been more prepared, I would've nailed it, but oh well. Back to the upcoming weeks of submitting at least three dozen applications...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nepotism? Looks like I learned a new word today thanks .

But I don't blame you for blanking out, you were put on the spot. Interviews are always tough. I usually have trouble with unexpected questions I usually prepare myself for the common ones. In my experience if you dress well, have a good resume, have genuine answers to the common questions, and look eager, you'll be in good shape. I never did phone interviews so can't help you there. 

I got my current 2 jobs pretty much by having a degree, dressing well, and being prepared pretty much. My voice still was cracking bad and I was dying inside. But hell I landed the jobs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I just pray that I don't get some ding dong HR lady on the phone. HR ladies are so useless. I've looked them up on LinkedIn. They all have useless degrees from crappy schools, but somehow they know how to choose who should get an in person interview. 

They know nothing about my profession. All they do is pick the most fake, cheerleader type person that can bullsh*t well.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

That's the same as me too and it's so frustrating! I've gotten my previous jobs through other people so I've never actually done a proper interview before. Then, the other day, I was told that I was shortlisted and to do a video interview whenever I wanted within this 5 day range so I had 5 days to prepare and I did but they didn't even ask any of the 1000000000000 questions that I did have answers for (I had responses for them written down too :lol)! And it turns out I'm not good at coming up with interview answers on the spot so that failed... :/

If they'd just straight up trial me instead of making me go through an interview, they'd see that I'm a great ****ing working but NO. They want me to do a stupid interview instead. :mum


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah I've had it happen a few times in the past, like they'll ask you a question that I wasn't prepared for and my mind just freezes and you're left staring at them going um...um, sometimes I've asked if I can come back to the question, and have been able to answer it later in the interview, it's apparently ok to do that. You said you've no real experience with interviews, just keep at it you'll get better at them the more you do. Its good that you'd done prep and had answers ready to questions you think they might ask, that's the way to go do lots of prep but interviews are hard for those of us with anxiety issues.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

My last interview I repeated the question in my mind and wrote it down on a piece of paper. Then gave my answer. They were all surprise scenario questions, so no preparation. The interviewer pointed out my writing it down but I still got the job.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

I remember when I had an interview at target, I came thinking that I wasn't going to get it, so I didn't prepare at all. My mind went bIank , I stuttered when answering questions and I was going to drown in my pool of sweat. So it was no surprise that I got the job lol.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvert 5634 (Apr 12, 2017)

The same thing happened to me, I have a job, not an ideal job but it gets me out of the house, lol. I had a dream job but was lai off with the recession in Alberta in 2015, so wasn't the best year. Now my boss is a type A personality and a perfectionist. If she's not happy, no one is. Been trying for new jobs but my social skills suck, which means I bomb my interviews. Gotta be more friendly


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Introvert 5634 said:


> The same thing happened to me, I have a job, not an ideal job but it gets me out of the house, lol. I had a dream job but was lai off with the recession in Alberta in 2015, so wasn't the best year. Now my boss is a type A personality and a perfectionist. If she's not happy, no one is. Been trying for new jobs but my social skills suck, which means I bomb my interviews. Gotta be more friendly


Yeah I feel your pain, dude. I can't brag about my skills either when I don't have much. So mostly I have to rely on experience and education to get jobs.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Never been good on the phone, tbh.

And never been to a phone interview, I think I would fail that regardless.
In person I do think it is relatively easy, though. On phone you can't read the other person at all, which imo takes out a lot of information that is handed in a personal interview.
(Also, if a potential employee wasn't on time, I'd tell them to **** right off, as I'm a person who is always 10 - 5 minutes early to these things.)


----------



## Introvert 5634 (Apr 12, 2017)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Yeah I feel your pain, dude. I can't brag about my skills either when I don't have much. So mostly I have to rely on experience and education to get jobs.


Thank you but I'm female, Where do you live?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Introvert 5634 said:


> Thank you but I'm female, Where do you live?


North Florida.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I write a full script answering 15 common interview questions. Spend a day or two memorising it. This stops me from blanking out in interviews.


----------

